# fsc or alevel



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

i have done olevel this year and got 2A*5As and 1B.1)Should i go for fsc but then i heard its hard for olevel students to adjust in fsc.2)Also i heard the competition is less in Bds compare to Mbbs when it comes to gov universities(is it true).3)can someone name few good universities for Bds.I will be very thank ful if someone can guide me out


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*reply*



lovebiology said:


> i have done olevel this year and got 2A*5As and 1B.1)Should i go for fsc but then i heard its hard for olevel students to adjust in fsc.2)Also i heard the competition is less in Bds compare to Mbbs when it comes to gov universities(is it true).3)can someone name few good universities for Bds.I will be very thank ful if someone can guide me out


well your score is pretty good...#happy i will suggest you to do fsc if u want to do medical on serious account...though u did o-levels but i think u will adjust and take some time...then everything will be OK because mcat will be more easy for you if u will do fsc...it's true that u learned from just concepts..but in fsc there are also concepts...it depends on you how u want to take it.#yes just go through any book of fsc at least some topics and see if u can tackle with it...b/w NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE#rofl 
and about bds so there's not much difference a bit lower than mbbs...and finally King Edward is best for everything at first place... 
hope this help you a bit:happy:


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

sammar said:


> well your score is pretty good...#happy i will suggest you to do fsc if u want to do medical on serious account...though u did o-levels but i think u will adjust and take some time...then everything will be OK because mcat will be more easy for you if u will do fsc...it's true that u learned from just concepts..but in fsc there are also concepts...it depends on you how u want to take it.#yes just go through any book of fsc at least some topics and see if u can tackle with it...b/w NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE#rofl
> and about bds so there's not much difference a bit lower than mbbs...and finally King Edward is best for everything at first place...
> hope this help you a bit:happy:


hey thank you so much#happy but i decided to go for alevel so that i can go for eng if i get good marks in math(hope i am not making mistake)#grin


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE:*



lovebiology said:


> hey thank you so much#happy but i decided to go for alevel so that i can go for eng if i get good marks in math(hope i am not making mistake)#grin


umm so you are not going to do medical???with math you can then do per-engineering... well best of luck for everything you will do...:happy:


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

For medicine in Pakistan, FSc would be the right choice since the entry tests are based on FSc syllabus, except for Agha Khan,which is more CIE based,but not completely.
As in, you need to know FSc as well for AKU, but its mostly CIE based.

For BDS, I know Altamash in Karachi is good.

And if you 'lovebiology' why engineering?

And even if you go for Engineering, you will have to learn Federal Board for NUST.
And competition in NUST is killing!

Although I feel A Level students would have an advantage in Engineering, but prepare yourself because has extra topics.

Physics and maths aswell.

Chemistry is something you will need to learn to do their way. But its not much of a hussle.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

Courage said:


> For medicine in Pakistan, FSc would be the right choice since the entry tests are based on FSc syllabus, except for Agha Khan,which is more CIE based,but not completely.
> As in, you need to know FSc as well for AKU, but its mostly CIE based.
> 
> For BDS, I know Altamash in Karachi is good.
> ...


oo yeah!fine #happy i hope this decision is gonna help you#cool


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

sammar said:


> umm so you are not going to do medical???with math you can then do per-engineering... well best of luck for everything you will do...:happy:


yea thnx#grin


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*re:*



lovebiology said:


> yea thnx#grin


now change your name to LOVEMATH#rofl lol


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

Courage said:


> For medicine in Pakistan, FSc would be the right choice since the entry tests are based on FSc syllabus, except for Agha Khan,which is more CIE based,but not completely.
> As in, you need to know FSc as well for AKU, but its mostly CIE based.
> 
> For BDS, I know Altamash in Karachi is good.
> ...


i am taking math because in O'level i got A* in math which was kind of unexpected for me becausing i was expecting A* in biology.So my teacher recommended me to take math as well in case i dont get good marks in biology(Allah na karay).About the fsc part i am actually going to study fsc during my vacations.THANK you for replying#grin


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

sammar said:


> now change your name to LOVEMATH#rofl lol


hahah how about ''love math and biology''


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

lovebiology said:


> hahah how about ''love math and biology''


oo yeah that sounds cool#wink


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

well after doing little more research.i decided to follow what u both said.i am going 2moro for fsc admission.Once again thank you for guiding me


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

Well after doing little more research.i decided to follow what u both said.i am going 2moro for fsc admission.Once again thank you for guiding me


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Hmmm... Let's see how that turns out.

But before you take any major decisions,

1. Do Istikhara

2. Tell me which uni do you exactly aim for.

If you aim for AKU (best for med), I think sticking to CIE is good, while learning FSc during vacations.
For DOW, Sindh Board.
For NUST (AMC), Federal Board.


And yes since getting into AKU is really not that easy, and you are doing FSC, WORK HARD!
WORK REALLY HARD!

Enjoy!


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

Courage said:


> Hmmm... Let's see how that turns out.
> 
> But before you take any major decisions,
> 
> ...


yea InshAllah i will work hard and i want to get into K.E or fatima jinnah but ofcourse i will try for AKU as well.


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

lovebiology said:


> yea InshAllah i will work hard and i want to get into K.E or fatima jinnah but ofcourse i will try for AKU as well.



"LIKE"

IN SHA ALLAH!


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

lovebiology said:


> well after doing little more research.i decided to follow what u both said.i am going 2moro for fsc admission.Once again thank you for guiding me


wow!so u changed ur mind...dnt forget fsc is hard but be positive...i heard from next year 50% will be from fsc and 50% from alevels in mcat...but take your concepts of fsc as clear as you can #happy !


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

sammar said:


> wow!so u changed ur mind...dnt forget fsc is hard but be positive...i heard from next year 50% will be from fsc and 50% from alevels in mcat...but take your concepts of fsc as clear as you can #happy !


yea i know i already took AS level phy and chem classes in advance during my vacations.i will now focus on fsc only


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

lovebiology said:


> yea i know i already took AS level phy and chem classes in advance during my vacations.i will now focus on fsc only


astounding indeed:happy:


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

haha..so what are you doing fsc or alevel?


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

lovebiology said:


> haha..so what are you doing fsc or alevel?


i am advising you to do fsc then what should i be doing???
of course fsc#rofl


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

ooh yeA!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

so this discussion is about a-level vs fsc, what about high school diploma. As the "love biology" said that he/she got a* in maths but not in bio, so this does not mean that bio is hard for you, I actually did my o-levels in saudi and got an a* in bio and a in maths, this happened because i had a good teacher in maths but not in bio, so i tend to spend all my time on bio rather math.so, it all depends upon your hardwork and which subject you prefer the most.
cheers


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

myctoRule said:


> so this discussion is about a-level vs fsc, what about high school diploma. As the "love biology" said that he/she got a* in maths but not in bio, so this does not mean that bio is hard for you, I actually did my o-levels in saudi and got an a* in bio and a in maths, this happened because i had a good teacher in maths but not in bio, so i tend to spend all my time on bio rather math.so, it all depends upon your hardwork and which subject you prefer the most.
> cheers


yes im with u it depends on person#happy but he's actually doing now fsc#wink


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

myctoRule said:


> so this discussion is about a-level vs fsc, what about high school diploma. As the "love biology" said that he/she got a* in maths but not in bio, so this does not mean that bio is hard for you, I actually did my o-levels in saudi and got an a* in bio and a in maths, this happened because i had a good teacher in maths but not in bio, so i tend to spend all my time on bio rather math.so, it all depends upon your hardwork and which subject you prefer the most.
> cheers


hey my math teacher was not good which is why i spend most of my time on math


----------



## lovebiology (Sep 5, 2011)

sammar said:


> yes im with u it depends on person#happy but he's actually doing now fsc#wink


she*


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

lovebiology said:


> hey my math teacher was not good which is why i spend most of my time on math


I actually had the same problem, my math teacher was good but my bio teacher was just like a memorization machine, so she expected us to do the same thing but memorization or ratta systwn does not help in O or A-levels. I got really worried about bio but as I said it depends on the person I worked hard for it and got good results but i left maths in my brother and teacher's hand and i felt really bad when i was writing a real math exam#confused . everyone is good in everything, just need a spark and lot of practice.


----------

